# Installing on PPC: eMac 1.42Ghz



## soytea (Mar 16, 2009)

I've had no luck trying to install FreeBSD7.1 on an eMac that I've just purchased. The problem is that it's not able to mount the filesystem correctly. Right after the Disklabel (which works fine by the way) I receive these messages:

Error mounting /dev/ad0s2 on /mnt : Operation not permitted

Unable to mount the root file system on /dev/ad0s2! Giving up.

Couldn't make filesystem currently.

OpenBSD, NetBSD, and even Linux seem to install properly on this PPC based eMac. What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## soytea (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I followed these steps: http://markmail.org/message/hj3cvoc3adxnbbea and everything worked out. Looks like auto defaults do not work on PowerPC Macs. Hope this will help others out there.

Thanks.


----------



## toros (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I need these steps, but the resource seem can't open, I plan to use it with the latest vmware, trying to install FreeBSD.


----------



## soytea (Aug 27, 2009)

Toros,

Here is a quick write up that I did involving the steps for installing FreeBSD on an eMac PPC.

http://imwally.tumblr.com/post/87471798/installing-freebsd7-1-on-an-emac-1-42ghz-powerpc

Hope this helps.


----------



## SeanC (Aug 27, 2009)

Might be nice to put your write-up under the HOW-TO section of this forum.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

great tutorial, thanks given. curious if FreeBSD works on miniMac as well.


----------

